# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  ABONO BIOLÓGICO - REGENERADOR DE SUELOS Y DESCONTAMINADOR DE SUELOS "AMINORGAN"

## NANCY NEYRA

_BUENOS DIAS SRES TENGO EN VENTA ABONO BIOLOGICO :_  * Que en  el suelo, es el mismo que el de los abonos orgánicos naturales, pero multiplicado por una cifra de un orden de magnitud miles de millones de veces superior, con un espectro de acción más amplio, y por consiguiente extraordinariamente más eficaz.*  *Es un  abono   compuesto por un concentrado de microorganismos procedentes del cultivo controlado de determinadas especies y razas, previamente seleccionadas: algas (azules y verdes), hongos, actinomicetos y bacterias sobre un sustrato orgánico convenientemente preparado con el fin de aumentar la Flora microbiana de los suelos (actualmente muy baja o nula) al agregar junto con otros estiércoles y fertilizantes minerales el producto  mencionado  regenera el suelo y lo hace más productivo.*  * En Perú somos INDUSTRIAS AGROBIOLÓGICAS S.A.C* *representantes de Inagrosa (España)** .*  *Si desea conocer más sobre de las bondades de este producto no dude en contactarme, iberoagro@yahoo.com.pe* *  
Gracias por su atenciòn, 
Nancy Neyra*Temas similares: KIT DE MEDICIÓN DIRECTA DE PH EN SUELOS Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

